# Ipad comme ordinateur principal ?



## hesoebius (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Ma femme possède un Acer sous Xp qui est en train de mourir de sa belle mort 

Elle a flashé pour l'Ipad mais préfère attendre la version 2 pour avoir une webcam intégrée.

Mais j'hésite encore. Est ce que l'Ipad pourra remplacer un ordinateur portable ?

Son utilisation:
- aller sur Internet (90%)
- écrire des lettres et les imprimer
- faire la comptabilité de la maison
- regarder des photos et des films
- transférer ses photos de sa carte SIM vers l'Ipad
- utiliser Skype plutôt que de téléphoner (elle adore !!!)
- brancher une clé usb (même via un câble d'extension)

Elle n'a pas besoin d'une machine très puissante mais juste faire des tâches quotidiennes.

Avec le recul, pensez vous que cela soit possible ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2010)

hesoebius a dit:


> - aller sur Internet (90%)



Oui, sans aucun souci à part si elle veut voir des sites en Flash. Perso, je n'ai aucun problème avec internet et c'est extrêmement confortable. 


hesoebius a dit:


> - écrire des lettres et les imprimer


Oui,, sans soucis pour l'écriture. Pour l'impression, ce n'est pas encore ça, on attend le correctif du système qui devrait supporter les imprimantes branchées sur un ordi de la maison.



hesoebius a dit:


> - faire la comptabilité de la maison


Il y a plein de logiciels pour ça; des plus simples aux plus complexes. Un tableur comme Numbers peut également faire l'affaire.



hesoebius a dit:


> - regarder des photos et des films



La, pas de soucis, c'est le B-A BA de l'iPad.



hesoebius a dit:


> - transférer ses photos de sa carte SIM vers l'Ipad



Oui, avec le connecteur adéquat. Simple, très intuitif, mais ça ne remplace pas complètement un ordinateur de bureau au final, car l'iPad sature vite du coup, ce qui est logique. Il faut voir ce que tu entends par transfert de photos, car cela se compte rapidement en dizaines de Gigas.



hesoebius a dit:


> - utiliser Skype plutôt que de téléphoner (elle adore !!!)



Sans aucun problème. Un simple casque avec micro et l'iPad devient téléphone Skype.



hesoebius a dit:


> - brancher une clé USB (même via un câble d'extension)


Oui et non. Une  carte peut être branchée en USB avec le connecteur photo. Mais cela se limitera  aux photos. Il n'est pas possible de transférer facilement des fichiers d'une clef USB vers l'iPad et inversement.

Le plus simple étant de se créer un compte DropBox pour les transferts.



hesoebius a dit:


> Elle n'a pas besoin d'une machine très puissante, mais juste faire des tâches quotidiennes.



L'iPad est justement une machine ultra puissante par rapport à ses fonctionnalités, mais reste esclave d'un ordi externe ne serai-ce que pour sauvegarder son contenu régulièrement en cas de soucis.


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
je me suis posé la même question toujours à la recherche ou plutôt dans l'attente d'avoir les moyens de m'offrir un macbook pro
mais je trouve cela un peu juste pour remplacer un portable
je fais en effet souvent de la retouche photos et j'ai bien peur que cela soit juste
Son DD de faible capacité même si c'est un SSD me retiens également 
Sinon qu'en est il de la compatibilité avec les camescopes et pour les photos sur compact flash ?


----------



## diegue (13 Novembre 2010)

C'est tellement vrai que l'iPad est proche d'un ordi (et même Numbers va pouvoir être sauvegardé en fichier .xls), que la question que je me pose : iPad et MBA ne sont ils pas redondants ?
Je me vois très bien avec un iPad (ald mon MBA) puis un MBP (au mini 15"). Mais, n'ayant jamais eu de MBP je ne sais pas s'ils ne sont pas plus bruyants que les MBA pourlesquels le faible ventilo ne se déclenche que très rarement, ce qui me ferait pencher sur le MBA 13".
Oui un iPad c'est certainement un excellent Notebook.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> Je me vois très bien avec un iPad (ald mon MBA) puis un MBP (au mini 15"). Mais, n'ayant jamais eu de MBP je ne sais pas s'ils ne sont pas plus bruyants que les MBA pourlesquels le faible ventilo ne se déclenche que très rarement, ce qui me ferait pencher sur le MBA 13".


Bonsoir, l'ipad est silencieux. Plus silencieux que lui, cela signifie éteint... A moins de se tourner vers le macbook air, mais je ne le connais pas. En revanche, par comparaison, même un mbp 13" est plus bruyant que l'ipad. 
J'imagine donc qu'en couplant un clavier et un ipad, le tour est joué : moins cher qu'un ordi, mais plus silencieux aussi. 
Mais l'ipad ne peut guère remplacer un ordi.
L'ipad te suit dans tes déplacements, car il est très léger. Mais il lui fait défaut un bon vieux clavier mécanique.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> C'est tellement vrai que l'iPad est proche d'un ordi (et même Numbers va pouvoir être sauvegardé en fichier .xls), que la question que je me pose :* iPad et MBA ne sont ils pas redondants ?*


Tu n'es pas le seul à te poser la question


----------



## chti (14 Novembre 2010)

+1 avec Gwen...
Je l'utilise depuis près de 2 mois comme ordi principal.
Pas de soucis avec les documents, plaisir de l'écriture manuscrite, certains logiciels de notes bien faits... possible signature autographe bien commode, sans scanner et imprimante...
Facile communication par mèl ou dropbox, picasa (l'appli picasa peut aider pour ne pas surcharger l'ipad de photos et vidéos, il me semble)...
J'ai essayé aussi la comm. avec un mini Core solo à distance : vnc et teamviewer sont bons.

Mais il n'en reste pas moins que l'ordi reste nécessaire : sauvegardes et mises à jour système, et mobile me pour ceux qui ont un compte, ne serait-ce que pour s'arrêter à la fin de la période gratuite...

Je me pose aussi la question du MB air... Le silence du SSD...  
J'ai passé un moment en magasin avec le 11", le 13" n'étant pas encore exposé (et à ce propos la F..c exposait l'ancien modèle 13" à côté du 11" nouveau, san prévenir que c'était l'ancienne gamme ).
Eh bien je me demande si le complément ne serait pas réel.
Les deux prises USB permettraient une extension d'espace disque assez facilement, comme aussi la connexion de périphériques, y compris les cartes sd par un adaptateur pas très gros, et la synchro avec l'ipad.... Par ailleurs les logiciels plus complets sur ordi y seraient présents...
En l'essayant, du fait de ma longue fréquentation du seul iPad, j'ai vite ressenti les différences énormes liées au seul fait de l'écran tactile.... Il me semble qu'internet par exemple perd de son intérêt sur ordi (sauf pour les sites en flash),
Aussi les petits documents à lire comme à rédiger resteraient du fait de l'ipad comme d'ailleurs la prise de notes manuscrites ou avec quelquechose comme iwriter pour de gros fichiers d'écriture...
De même les lectures de journaux et livres, les petits jeux : sur iPad...
YouTube, podcasts et tv : sur iPad.
Le son de l'ipad est meilleur aussi... Et assez puissant...

Si la distinction se fait ainsi sur les deux machines, on arrive à un total de disque déjà plus important...
Sur iPad, l'étui en forme de scriptorium (Apple) rend l'utilisation du clavier très confortable, à mon sens, plus que celui d'un ordi... Et c'est vrai pour visionner un film...

Simple retour d'expérience...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> L'iPad est justement une machine ultra puissante par rapport à ses fonctionnalités, mais reste esclave d'un ordi externe ne serai-ce que pour sauvegarder son contenu régulièrement en cas de soucis.



Je suis largement équipé en ordis mais je me demandais

1° n'a t on pas besoin d'un ordi pour mettre en marche l'ipad ?
2° peut on par contre remplacer un ordi par du pur cloud pour sauvegarder le contenu ?

Merci (pour ma mère éventuellement; qui galère meme avec un ordi portable faut dire que ça ne l'intéresse pas bcp ce que je comprends... ) 

Enfin dans l'hypothese d'un achat Ipad + ATV2 est ce que (ma mere :love: ) pourrait se passer de son ordi et d'itunes sur son ordi pour télécharger des films sur son ipad et streamer depuis son ipad vers son ATV2 ?

merci. Bref a terme qu'elle n'ait "que" IPAD + ATV2. et puis au moins je n'aurais plus à assurer la "maintenance windows"  de son pc


----------



## kriso (15 Novembre 2010)

ICoppo a dit:


> Je suis largement équipé en ordis mais je me demandais
> 
> 1° n'a t on pas besoin d'un ordi pour mettre en marche l'ipad ?
> 2° peut on par contre remplacer un ordi par du pur cloud pour sauvegarder le contenu ?
> ...



1 Il faut un ordi Mac ou PC pour raccorder l'iPad à iTunes
2 Il est possible de télécharger sur l'iPad mais ce n'est pas aussi évident que sur un PC/Mac.
3 Attention pas de Flash sur l'iPad, ça peut poser des problèmes sur certains sites internet.
4 Pas de disque externe pour augmenter la capacité !
5 Pas de gestion à distance au cas où tu voudrais l'aider...
6 Pas de souris...

A mon humble avis tu ne remplaceras pas la nécessité d'un PC ou Mac, portable ou pas.
Tôt ou tard, tu en auras besoin et donc double emploi pour tout ce qui est gestion des fichiers.
Un MBA est un vrai ordi enfin Mac


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

merci dommage pour elle car je vois qu'elle a adopté l'ATV + Itunes en 10 mn alors qu'elle ne se fait pas à xp.Il lui faudrait donc soit un portable mac soit un petit mini sous la tv . (elle a besoin d'un ordi sur ses vieux jours pour tout y compris de la VPC mais franchement windows c'est pas clair ) 

ou alors un ipad en complément de son pc (usage 95% ipad /5% ordi) ça serait déjà mieux.

merci


----------



## kriso (15 Novembre 2010)

ICoppo a dit:


> merci dommage pour elle car je vois qu'elle a adopté l'ATV + Itunes en 10 mn alors qu'elle ne se fait pas à xp.Il lui faudrait donc soit un portable mac soit un petit mini sous la tv . (elle a besoin d'un ordi sur ses vieux jours pour tout y compris de la VPC mais franchement windows c'est pas clair )
> 
> ou alors un ipad en complément de son pc (usage 95% ipad /5% ordi) ça serait déjà mieux.
> 
> merci


 
C'est pas compliqué :
Tu lui offres un iPad2 en lui disant que ç'est super mais que ça ne peut tout faire.
Elle pourra s'habituer et jouer avec, même avec son Acer.
Ensuite, si le besoin s'en fait sentir, tu lui offres un autre PC ou Mac quelque soit le modèle du moment qu'il possède iTunes.
Après tout, on n'a qu'une Maman


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

Bien vrai mais je crois que les pc et elle ca fait deux (je ne lui en veux pas moi j'en ai eu marre des pc aussi) et qu'elle est à 80 ans à fond Apple sans aucune expérience ni habitude ni rien.Je lui ai installé l'atv2 mais après elle s'est commandé ses films relax etc cool et elle se tient vachement au courant des tablettes elle me parle des archos de l'ipad , bref un prof à la retraite y a rien à faire ça continue à gamberger 

un pc non je ne lui en offrirai pas justement parce que c'est ma maman  
mais un ipad oui j'y pense TRES euh je vais lui prendre je pense pour Noel un ipad 16 wifi comme tu l'as dit, on n'en a qu'une.  et quelques cartes itunes pour qu'elle se paye ses films HD sur itunes )

Avec mon père ils se lancent des films en vod des podcasts ça fait bien plaiz.


----------



## specialized (10 Janvier 2011)

hesoebius a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ma femme possède un Acer sous Xp qui est en train de mourir de sa belle mort
> Elle a flashé pour l'Ipad mais préfère attendre la version 2 pour avoir une webcam intégrée.
> Mais j'hésite encore. Est ce que l'Ipad pourra remplacer un ordinateur portable ?
> ...



Pas trop cher, léger, et webcam intégré avec deux ports _USB_ minimum = _MacBook Air_
Il est très réactif, léger et d'une puissance suffisante pour une utilisation quotidienne.

Rappel : L'_iPad_ nécessite une synchronisation à partir d'_iTunes 10_ donc un ordinateur .

Testez-en un dans un boutique, et pesez-le (modèle 11 pouces), il vous sera difficile de l'ignorer après !

Nota : _"transférer ses photos de la carte SIM vers iPad"_ tu ne voulais pas plutôt parlé de carte _SD/SDHC/SDXC_ ? il existe des adaptateurs _SD/USB_, ou le M_acBook Air 13_ pouces possède un port _SD_ en plus des deux _USB_.

Ensuite, attendre l'iPad 2, ..., 
c'est sûr qu'avec la concurrence de la _SAMSUNG_ et surtout de la nouvelle _XOOM_ de _MOTOROLA_, _APPLE_ va s'activer pour maintenir son avance et la sortir très prochaînement (des échos nous donne la date du 1er Février), mais il vous faudra toujours cette synchro pour mettre à jour l'_iOS_ et votre contenu.

A+


----------



## diegue (10 Janvier 2011)

specialized a dit:


> Pas trop cher, léger, et webcam intégré avec deux ports _USB_ minimum = _MacBook Air_
> Il est très réactif, léger et d'une puissance suffisante pour une utilisation quotidienne.
> 
> Rappel : L'_iPad_ nécessite une synchronisation à partir d'_iTunes 10_ donc un ordinateur .
> ...



Mais une tablette n'est pas (encore) un micro ! On peut certes faire des choses, à la marge, mais ça me semble un peu galère. Et de plus avec l'iPad on est confiné dans l'univers Apple. L'iPad actuel est lourd, presque autant qu'un netbook, mais bien sûr plus rapide .... à faire tourner les applications achetées sur AppleStore !
Quant à écrire avec le clavier virtuel, très peu pour moi, d'autant plus que l'on ne peut pas avoir certains caractères étrangers facilement : ex : ñ, ¿, ... 
Bon courage et bon achat !


----------



## Albert75 (22 Août 2013)

C est mieux mac


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2013)

bravo Albert75, tu viens de déterrer ton premier post


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2013)

Albert75 a dit:


> C est mieux mac



Réponse trop évasive !
Peux tu étoffer ton point de vue par un argumentaire développé afin que hesoébius puisse avoir une idée qui l'aide définitivement à choisir... Il s'impatiente et ne va pas tarder à abandonner !


----------

